

Rel=shortlink – url shortening that really doesn't hurt the internet - opusdie
http://rel-shortlink.appspot.com/

======
mantrax
2008 called, it wants its imaginary problem back.

Short links are intended to be transient. They're used in environments meant
to be transient (tweets, emails, phone text messages etc.).

No, we don't need to hoard every single tweet into eternity because someone
said so. Let them go. Let them fade away. They want to fade away. We need that
space for another fresh batch of trillion tweets with short links in them.

This entire drama around everyone having their own short link server because-
what-if-bit.ly-goes-down is just an example of developers having too much free
time on their hands.

If you want your link to have durability - don't shorten it. Simple, right?

~~~
robobro
Now that twitter has automatic link shortening, I'd say this is even less of a
problem than it was before.

